# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور دندون بین ال قبول شده بودم الانم میتونم برم؟

## sn912sajjad

سلام دوستان
دوستان یه سوال داشتم
من کنکور 94 دندون پزشکی بین الملل شیراز قبول شدم ولی نرفتم ثبت نام کنم
رفتم دانشگاه شیراز واحد بین الملل گفتم گفتن باید از سنجش نامه بیاری هرچی اونا دستور بدن

من از طریق سامانه پاسخگویی سنجش (سایتش) ازشون پرسیدم که میشه یا نه گفتن چون مهلتش تموم شده امکانش نیست

میخواستم بدونم با توجه به اینکه یه سال گذشته (البته دندون بین ال شیراز ترم بهمن بود) امکانش هست برم دندون؟
اگه حضوری برم فایده داره حتما؟
کسیو میشناسین که اینکارو تونسته باشه بکنه؟

----------


## alis

شما مگه نمیخواستید بین عشقتون (دندون ) و علاقتون (پزشکی ) ،پزشکی رو انتخاب کنید؟

اینکار نشدنیه،دوستی داشتم فک میکرد آلمان قبول میشه برای همین دندون دولتی دانشگاه شیراز رو ول کرد (با اینکه قبول شده بود) رفت پی اون ولی متاسفانه اونو قبول نشد و اینجا هم هر کاری کرد نزاشتن بعد از 6 ماه بیاد سر کلاس.

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان
> دوستان یه سوال داشتم
> من کنکور 94 دندون پزشکی بین الملل شیراز قبول شدم ولی نرفتم ثبت نام کنم
> رفتم دانشگاه شیراز واحد بین الملل گفتم گفتن باید از سنجش نامه بیاری هرچی اونا دستور بدن
> 
> من از طریق سامانه پاسخگویی سنجش (سایتش) ازشون پرسیدم که میشه یا نه گفتن چون مهلتش تموم شده امکانش نیست
> 
> میخواستم بدونم با توجه به اینکه یه سال گذشته (البته دندون بین ال شیراز ترم بهمن بود) امکانش هست برم دندون؟
> اگه حضوری برم فایده داره حتما؟
> کسیو میشناسین که اینکارو تونسته باشه بکنه؟


تا آخر ترم میشه
ولی فکر کنم ترم الان دیگه تموم شده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

سجی چی شده داداش؟

----------


## پریسان1375

فک،نکنم بشه..باید حداقل هزینه یه سال رو میزاشتین بعد اگه میخواستین سال بعد میرفتین دانشگاه.ولی اینکه هیچ چیزی اونجا ثبت نشده ویا هزینه ای تدادین فک،نمیکنم شدنی باشه

----------


## sn912sajjad

ای بابا پس هیچ راهی نداره؟

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> ای بابا پس هیچ راهی نداره؟


سجاد چرا نظرت عوض شده؟مگه پزشکی خوب نیست ؟

----------


## sn912sajjad

> سجاد چرا نظرت عوض شده؟مگه پزشکی خوب نیست ؟


پزشکیو هنوزم بیشتر دوس دارم
ولی گاهی فکر میکنم پول بیشتر و درسای ساده تر دندون هم خیلی وسوسه انگیزه
شما الان فقط دغدغه کنکور دارین عین پارسال من
ولی وقتی تو سن من وارد دانشگاه بشید دغدغه های زندگیتون شروع میشه
من 4 سال دیگه 30 ساله میشم!!!
بخدا خودمم موندم

----------


## MaHsa 95

سلام من شنیدم بعد امتحان علوم پایه میشه تغییر رشته داد ولی شرایطش رو نمیدونم به نظرم راجع به این راه هم تحقیق کنید

----------


## peony

تو دانشگاه خودشون باید تغییر رشته بدن 
ترازشونم باید نزدیک باشه ب اخرین نفر 

ولی من ک میگم پزشکی رو ادامه بدین
با پزشکی خیلی تفاوت نداره
پزشکی کشیکاش سخته
وگرنه بدونین دندون هم همچین اسون نیس

----------


## Amir h

اتفاقاً دندان خیلی آسون تر از پزشکیه

----------


## alis

> اتفاقاً دندان خیلی آسون تر از پزشکیه


تروخدا الکی نظر ندید،آخه شما و امثال شما که هی میگن خیلی آسونتره کی دنتال آناتومی پاس کردین؟ کی آسیب های دهان پاس کردین؟!نظرات الکی...

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

اسون در برابر درس های سایر رشته ها.

----------

